# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Vogelushja ime

## Foleja_

Dielli i kesaj stine te ngrohte te  ndriqonte  fytyren e qeshur sot  ne diten e  fundit  si femije kopshti. Derisa ti po merrje dhuraten pershendetese, ashtu e qeshur si gjithehere ,une ndjeva nje kthim  ne kohe.Para meje u shfaqe ne shume e shume skena  te dashura  qe sdo ti harroj kurre.
Ti merrje  dhuraten si nje trofe qe kalove nje periudhe te jetes tende te njome, duke bere nje hap te madh ne jete, te jesh femije shkollor,aq te bente  per veshtiresite shkollore qe te presin, ti ia dole,haha , . e mua me ngjante  ne momentin e lindjes tende.Atehere  kur nuk doja te dija per dhembjet per lotet ,doja te te kem ne dore , te te ndjej e te them ia dola.Ia dola te krijoj nje jete ,nje jete nga jeta ime.Ti ishe  trofeja ime me e qmuar.As une nuk doja te mendoj per veshtiresite e jetes, do i tejkalojme se bashku te pata thene shume e shume here deri sa ti levizje  ngadal pran zemres sime.
Ah vogelushe, edhe sot   tu mbushen syte me lote kur u pershendete me shoqet ,por si nje zog fluturove ne krahet e mije dhe gjete prehjen , si atehere kur pate te ftohte  ,kur ajri i botes jashte nenes te merdhiu supet,dhe nuk pushoje se qari,, e une  te mora ne kraherorin tim dhe ti e ndjeve ngrohtesine time .E ndjeve dashurine e pakufi qe kisha per ty  dhe pushove te qaje,mbylle syte dhe fleje qete  si engjull mbi  gjoksin tim  qe per jete  u betua qe do te behet mburoje   e ytja tere jeten.
"Mami, kur do te mi blesh librat"? me pyete,te thash se kemi ende kohe,dhe mu kujtua qe edhe une para lindjes tende shume kohe me pare pata filluar te blej veshje, fustan  dhe libra perrallash.
Jeta ime, cdo levizje ,cdo  belbezim, cdo fjale a kenge qe vie nga ti me ngjan ne cicerrimet me te embela, e ndjej ne vete qe me zgjate jete, qe me ben shume me te forte ( as semundjes me nuk i dorezohem se nuk dua te kesh frike ti per mua),ndjej dashuri e krenari .E di qe keshtu ndjehet cdo nene,por ti vogelushe do ta kuptosh me vone thellesine e dashurise sime (atehere kur ne preherin tend te kete nje jete nga jeta jote).  :Lulja3:

----------

Busy Girl (03-03-2015)

----------


## green

> ...e mua me ngjante ne momentin e lindjes tende.Atehere kur nuk doja te dija per dhembjet per lotet, doja te te kem ne dore, te te ndjej e te them ia dola.


Me emocionove me keto ndjenja te pastra (edhe pse nuk jam bere nene akoma :buzeqeshje: ).

----------


## Poeti

> Dielli i kesaj stine te ngrohte te  ndriqonte  fytyren e qeshur sot  ne diten e  fundit  si femije kopshti. Derisa ti po merrje dhuraten pershendetese, ashtu e qeshur si gjithehere ,une ndjeva nje kthim  ne kohe.Para meje u shfaqe ne shume e shume skena  te dashura  qe sdo ti harroj kurre.
> Ti merrje  dhuraten si nje trofe qe kalove nje periudhe te jetes tende te njome, duke bere nje hap te madh ne jete, te jesh femije shkollor,aq te bente  per veshtiresite shkollore qe te presin, ti ia dole,haha , . e mua me ngjante  ne momentin e lindjes tende.Atehere  kur nuk doja te dija per dhembjet per lotet ,doja te te kem ne dore , te te ndjej e te them ia dola.Ia dola te krijoj nje jete ,nje jete nga jeta ime.Ti ishe  trofeja ime me e qmuar.As une nuk doja te mendoj per veshtiresite e jetes, do i tejkalojme se bashku te pata thene shume e shume here deri sa ti levizje  ngadal pran zemres sime.
> Ah vogelushe, edhe sot   tu mbushen syte me lote kur u pershendete me shoqet ,por si nje zog fluturove ne krahet e mije dhe gjete prehjen , si atehere kur pate te ftohte  ,kur ajri i botes jashte nenes te merdhiu supet,dhe nuk pushoje se qari,, e une  te mora ne kraherorin tim dhe ti e ndjeve ngrohtesine time .E ndjeve dashurine e pakufi qe kisha per ty  dhe pushove te qaje,mbylle syte dhe fleje qete  si engjull mbi  gjoksin tim  qe per jete  u betua qe do te behet mburoje   e ytja tere jeten.
> "Mami, kur do te mi blesh librat"? me pyete,te thash se kemi ende kohe,dhe mu kujtua qe edhe une para lindjes tende shume kohe me pare pata filluar te blej veshje, fustan  dhe libra perrallash.
> Jeta ime, cdo levizje ,cdo  belbezim, cdo fjale a kenge qe vie nga ti me ngjan ne cicerrimet me te embela, e ndjej ne vete qe me zgjate jete, qe me ben shume me te forte ( as semundjes me nuk i dorezohem se nuk dua te kesh frike ti per mua),ndjej dashuri e krenari .*E di qe keshtu ndjehet cdo nene,por ti vogelushe do ta kuptosh me vone thellesine e dashurise sime (atehere kur ne preherin tend te kete nje jete nga jeta jote).*


Një jetë nga jeta jote!

   Vetëm një nënë që falë jetë, vetëm një nënë që brumos tërë dashurinë e saja në qenjen që e ka lindur nga trupi i saj, mundet dhe ka fuqinë të shkruaj diçka të këtillë, diçka që tërsisht është e mbushur me emocione, që gjithçka reflekton dashuri, ku edhe hapi më i vogël i fëmiu të sajë është gjigant, ku buzëqeshja është dritë dielli, ku lotët e gëzimit kanë ngjyra të ylberit, ku një përqafim me duart e vockla paraqet një dhuratë të veçantë
  Po ku ka në botë emër më të dashur se emri NËNË, ku ka?!

  Foleja_, më në fund një temë e hapur nga ti, por një temë shumë e qëlluar dhe një postim shumë domethënës. 
  Të faleminderit për momentet që më dhurove gjatë leximit të këtij postimi

----------


## Dito

Shume me ndienje :buzeqeshje: 
Pergezimet e mia.

Dito.

----------


## Foleja_

green, Poeti,Odeon relax, ju falenderoj  qe ndani ndjenjen e lumturise me mua, si dhe te gjithe te tjereve qe ne nje menyre  gjeten veten  apo hyne pak me thelle ne boten  prinderore. 
Besoj qe mbas leximit se paku nje falenderim  do te duhej te ua bejme nenave (prinderve)tona, per nje arsye te vetme se jane Nena (prinder).

----------


## Albi

Shum e bukur na preke pergezimet e mija 

ANTENA

----------


## Foleja_

Pasi te klikoni ne linkun e mesiperm  duhet  cdo here te klikoni mbi faqen  qe te e shifni deri ne fund mesazhin e dhene !

Caste te kendeshme ne kthim ne te kaluaren   :Lulja3:

----------


## Davius

Pershendetje.

Ky eshte nje *Presentación de PowerPoint* ne lidhje me temen i derguar deri tek une nga Folea_

Harmonia familjare qoftë pjese e jetes suaj e dashur!

*Lidhja per shkarkim:*

http://s56.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0...X0D956M07D9O8O

_PS:
Ju duhet te keni Power Point per te shiquar kete skedarë._

PPS:
We've stored your file on our server. The file will be available for 7 days or a limited number of downloads.

----------


## Davius

Tek kjo lidhje tjeter me poshte mundesite per te shkarkuar skedarin e lartepermendur e keni me shume, afer 30 dite!

http://rapidshare.de/files/9186395/k..._1_...pps.html

----------


## Foleja_

Davius  te  falenderoj  shume   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Skofiar

Dashuria ime per ty (per vogelushen time)

Fjale nga zemra

Po vogelushja ime, une te dua ty, sikurse e dua vehten.
Aty nuk ka ndryshim.
Ti je vlera e dashurise sime,
e din apo nuk e din.

Kjo eshte dashuri e imja qe ty te mbeshtjelle,
qe ty te mban, dhe qe gjithehere e me shume ty te pervehteson,
kur ti belbezon, kur ti hapat e pare bene.
Kjo eshte dashuria ime,
qe ty rrugen ta trason.

Eshte kjo dashuria ime qe ty ne duar te merr,
dhe me gjithe fuqine nga te ligat te liron.
Eshte kjo dashuria ime,
qe ty pas cdo furtune prap te bene te qeshe,
qe ty per here e me shume shprese te sjelle.
Kjo eshte dashuria ime per ty vogelushja ime
dhe ti je e lindur ne te, shume te dua.

----------


## oiseau en vol

Ua solla nje poezi te bukur per vogelushen tuaj dhe per vogelushat e tjere te nenave te forumit. Gezuar Vitin e Ri vogelusha  :Lulja3:  nga zogushi qe fluturon 

*Jacques Prevert*

_K&#235;ng&#235; e rrit&#235;sit t&#235; zogut_

Zogu q&#235; fluturon kaq &#235;mb&#235;l
Zogu i kuq dhe i ngroht&#235; si gjaku
Zogu aq i dashur zogu p&#235;rqesh&#235;s
Zogu q&#235; befas i hy frika
Zogu q&#235; befas p&#235;rplaset
Zogu q&#235; do t&#235; donte t&#235; ikte
Zogu i vetmuar dhe i hutuar
Zogu q&#235; do t&#235; donte t&#235; jetonte
Zogu q&#235; do t&#235; donte t&#235; k&#235;ndonte
Zogu q&#235; do t&#235; donte t&#235; klithte
Zogu i kuq dhe i ngroht&#235; si gjaku                 
Zogu q&#235; fluturon kaq &#235;mb&#235;l
&#203;sht&#235; zemra jote f&#235;mij&#235; i bukur
Zemra jote q&#235; rrah flatrat kaq trishtuesh&#235;m                        
P&#235;rkund&#235;r gjirit t&#235;nd aq t&#235; past&#235;r aq t&#235; bardh&#235;.

----------


## miragja

> Dielli i kesaj stine te ngrohte te  ndriqonte  fytyren e qeshur sot  ne diten e  fundit  si femije kopshti. Derisa ti po merrje dhuraten pershendetese, ashtu e qeshur si gjithehere ,une ndjeva nje kthim  ne kohe.Para meje u shfaqe ne shume e shume skena  te dashura  qe sdo ti harroj kurre.
> Ti merrje  dhuraten si nje trofe qe kalove nje periudhe te jetes tende te njome, duke bere nje hap te madh ne jete, te jesh femije shkollor,aq te bente  per veshtiresite shkollore qe te presin, ti ia dole,haha , . e mua me ngjante  ne momentin e lindjes tende.Atehere  kur nuk doja te dija per dhembjet per lotet ,doja te te kem ne dore , te te ndjej e te them ia dola.Ia dola te krijoj nje jete ,nje jete nga jeta ime.Ti ishe  trofeja ime me e qmuar.As une nuk doja te mendoj per veshtiresite e jetes, do i tejkalojme se bashku te pata thene shume e shume here deri sa ti levizje  ngadal pran zemres sime.
> Ah vogelushe, edhe sot   tu mbushen syte me lote kur u pershendete me shoqet ,por si nje zog fluturove ne krahet e mije dhe gjete prehjen , si atehere kur pate te ftohte  ,kur ajri i botes jashte nenes te merdhiu supet,dhe nuk pushoje se qari,, e une  te mora ne kraherorin tim dhe ti e ndjeve ngrohtesine time .E ndjeve dashurine e pakufi qe kisha per ty  dhe pushove te qaje,mbylle syte dhe fleje qete  si engjull mbi  gjoksin tim  qe per jete  u betua qe do te behet mburoje   e ytja tere jeten.
> "Mami, kur do te mi blesh librat"? me pyete,te thash se kemi ende kohe,dhe mu kujtua qe edhe une para lindjes tende shume kohe me pare pata filluar te blej veshje, fustan  dhe libra perrallash.
> Jeta ime, cdo levizje ,cdo  belbezim, cdo fjale a kenge qe vie nga ti me ngjan ne cicerrimet me te embela, e ndjej ne vete qe me zgjate jete, qe me ben shume me te forte ( as semundjes me nuk i dorezohem se nuk dua te kesh frike ti per mua),ndjej dashuri e krenari .E di qe keshtu ndjehet cdo nene,por ti vogelushe do ta kuptosh me vone thellesine e dashurise sime (atehere kur ne preherin tend te kete nje jete nga jeta jote).





mu duk sikur po degjoja veten time tek flisja per femijet e mi.te lumte shum ndenje e paster .Me vjen mire qe s'qenkam vec un mami ketu te ky forumi

----------


## besnikuu

Me pelqeu shume shume.Urime .
Une akom nuk  kam nje bebe shpresoj qe te vi ne kohen e duhur sepse tani eshte pak heret.
Por qe tani me te dashurin tim mendojme shpesh per te i kemi gjetur dhe emrin per djale apo vajze.
Me vjen mire qe ke nje femi te tille dhe shpresoj te rritet i lumtur e ti ti gezosh bashke me te momentet e lumturis se tij.

----------


## BRADYKININ

:'(

I lexoj me kenaqesi ndjenja te tilla kaq te pastra. Pershkrim shume i bukur, foleja.   :buzeqeshje: 

/me hardly waiting to have such a precious gem in my life.  :Lulja3:

----------


## Parmisti

Pergezimet e mia Foleja. ME te vertet me ka pelqyer shum. Ta kesh me jet  :buzeqeshje: 



PaRmO

----------


## shkodrashko

uau! ishte nje pershkrim ndjenjash shume rrenqethesh, shume i bukur. Un jam shtatzane, 34 javesh e ne maj do kem, me ndihme te Zotit, vajzen time ne dore.  Nuk e di, a prej qe dihet qe grate shtatzana preken dhe emocionohen ma leht po mua mu mbushen syte me lot. Ndjenjat e mrekullueshme qe provohen gjate shtatzanise, kur ndjen bebin qe leviz, kur komunikon me te, oret e kaluara me rrobat e reja, me librat per shtatzanine, lindjen e per bebin, te mbushin me gezim e mezi pret ta shohesh e ta shterngosh engjellin tend. Pres me padurim momentin kur ta perqafoj fort, e me dukej se me syte e mendjes shihja momentin tend me femijen tend  e deri te krenarine kur e cove ne shkolle.  Me kenaqe. Jete te lumtur. ida

----------


## Foleja_

Te gjitheve qe lexuat apo postuat ne kete teme ju falenderoj nga  thellesia e zemres ,me deshiren me te sinqerte qe  te gjithe  se paku nje  here te e perjetojne kete ndjenje qe eshte teper veshtire te pershkruhet ne ata pak rreshta  qe kam shkruar une. . :Lulja3:

----------


## rabija

Shume me pelqeu ky tekst,por emocionues! Ndjenja te tilla kane te gjitha nenat. Rrofshin nenat kudo qe jane.......

----------


## _DIAMANTA1_

Je nder antaret me te respektuara ashtu edhe nga ana ime e nderuara Foleja dhe flm per shkrimin tend te uroj qdo te mire ne jete ...............

----------

